# August 2007 Pool #2 Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

19 . . . . . . hikari

emelbee........
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente....... 
thassanice........... 
BigDawgFan..........


----------



## mike32312

Congradulation Hikari. Gonna be a great month for you bud. :ss :tu :chk


----------



## thassanice

Congrats, Hikari. Stogies will be on the way as soon as I get your addy. :tu


----------



## emelbee

Congrats Hikari! PM me your addr or put it in your profile and I'll get some smokes out to you.


----------



## Cigarmark

Congrats! PM your addy and I'll get those out for ya!:bl


----------



## replicant_argent

Excellent, Thomas!


I will fire a few subsonics your way soon.


----------



## mikey202

Congrats..will ship ASAP!!!!:ss:tu


----------



## FlyerFanX

Congrats!!!!:tu:tu:tu

Will ship as soon as the address is PMd or posted


----------



## spooble

Congrats Hikari!


----------



## hikari

Thanks guys..

My info is in my profile under interests..

just when my smoke inventory started getting low.
Awesome timing.


----------



## ArturoFuente

Congrats hakari, will get you a package in the mail before the weekend.

Need any help somkin' all these fine cigars you're gonna be gettin'? :ss


----------



## Bigd417

Congrats Thomas, smokes will go out this week.:tu


----------



## Eternal Rider

Congrats hikari. I will get a package out to you later this week.

Harland


----------



## thassanice

Sent out today:

0307 0020 0000 4212 1545

Congrats, buddy. I hope you enjoy these sticks. :tu


----------



## hikari

emelbee........
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente....... 
thassanice........... 0307 0020 0000 4212 1545
BigDawgFan..........


----------



## Ivory Tower

hikari,

Just got your address and will ship cigars ASAP.


----------



## FlyerFanX

Leaving tomorrow

DC 0306 0320 0005 6924 7719


----------



## hikari

emelbee........
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......0306 0320 0005 6924 7719
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente....... 
thassanice........... 0307 0020 0000 4212 1545
BigDawgFan..........


----------



## mikey202

Here ya go!!! DC# 0103855749097491573:ss


----------



## hikari

emelbee........
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......
mikey202.....0103855749097491573
FlyerFanX.......0306 0320 0005 6924 7719
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente....... 
thassanice........... 0307 0020 0000 4212 1545
BigDawgFan..........


----------



## emelbee

Hey Thomas - smokes en route.
DC # 0103 8555 7491 5000 9998


----------



## hikari

emelbee........0103 8555 7491 5000 9998
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......
mikey202.....0103855749097491573
FlyerFanX.......0306 0320 0005 6924 7719
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente....... 
thassanice........... 0307 0020 0000 4212 1545
BigDawgFan..........


----------



## Cigarmark

And away they go....DC#0307 0020 0001 1395 0159


----------



## hikari

emelbee........0103 8555 7491 5000 9998
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........0307 0020 0001 1395 0159
mike32312......
mikey202.....0103855749097491573
FlyerFanX.......0306 0320 0005 6924 7719
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente....... Plans made.
thassanice........... 0307 0020 0000 4212 1545
BigDawgFan..........


----------



## replicant_argent

and they are off like a prom dress!!


DC 0103 8555 7491 3930 1501


----------



## hikari

emelbee........0103 8555 7491 5000 9998
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.0103 8555 7491 3930 1501
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........0307 0020 0001 1395 0159
mike32312......
mikey202.....0103855749097491573
FlyerFanX.......0306 0320 0005 6924 7719
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente....... Plans made.
thassanice........... 0307 0020 0000 4212 1545
BigDawgFan..........


----------



## spooble

Headed out today 
0103 8555 7490 4604 3280


----------



## hikari

emelbee........0103 8555 7491 5000 9998
Bigd417.........
spooble.............0103 8555 7490 4604 3280
replicant_argent.0103 8555 7491 3930 1501
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........0307 0020 0001 1395 0159
mike32312......
mikey202.....0103855749097491573
FlyerFanX.......0306 0320 0005 6924 7719
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente....... Plans made.
thassanice........... Received
BigDawgFan..........


Thanks theassanice great smokes


----------



## Bigd417

Mine headed out today, sorry they won't get there in time to enjoy over the long weekend.

DC 0306 2400 0002 9520 8168.:bx


----------



## hikari

emelbee........0103 8555 7491 5000 9998
Bigd417.........DC 0306 2400 0002 9520 8168
spooble.............0103 8555 7490 4604 3280
replicant_argent.0103 8555 7491 3930 1501
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........0307 0020 0001 1395 0159
mike32312......
mikey202.....0103855749097491573
FlyerFanX.......0306 0320 0005 6924 7719
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente....... Plans made.
thassanice........... Received
BigDawgFan..........

Not a prob bigd417 its all good. thanks.


----------



## Ivory Tower

emelbee........0103 8555 7491 5000 9998
Bigd417.........DC 0306 2400 0002 9520 8168
spooble.............0103 8555 7490 4604 3280
replicant_argent.0103 8555 7491 3930 1501
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........0307 0020 0001 1395 0159
mike32312......
mikey202.....0103855749097491573
FlyerFanX.......0306 0320 0005 6924 7719
Ivory Tower.......... *03070020000058116573 (sent 8/31/07)*
ArturoFuente....... Plans made.
thassanice........... Received
BigDawgFan..........


----------



## replicant_argent

Oops, Thomas, forgot to put my handle on my package, thanks to Peter for pointing that out. (yet again).


I'm the only Pete in this group, however. Date for the shy one is written on the cap.


----------



## mike32312

On the way bud enjoy. DC # 0300 6000 0001 1882 9452 :ss :tu


----------



## hikari

emelbee........0103 8555 7491 5000 9998
Bigd417.........DC 0306 2400 0002 9520 8168
spooble.............0103 8555 7490 4604 3280
replicant_argent.Recived
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........Recived
mike32312......0300 6000 0001 1882 9452
mikey202.....0103855749097491573
FlyerFanX.......Recived
Ivory Tower.......... 03070020000058116573 (sent 8/31/07)
ArturoFuente....... Plans made.
thassanice........... Received
BigDawgFan..........[/QUOTE]

Also recied from micheal kline

Thanks
Above and beyond as allways guys thanks


----------



## mikey202

hikari said:


> emelbee........0103 8555 7491 5000 9998
> Bigd417.........DC 0306 2400 0002 9520 8168
> spooble.............0103 8555 7490 4604 3280
> replicant_argent.Recived
> Eternal Rider....
> hikari............
> Cigarmark...........Recived
> mike32312......0300 6000 0001 1882 9452
> mikey202.....0103855749097491573
> FlyerFanX.......Recived
> Ivory Tower.......... 03070020000058116573 (sent 8/31/07)
> ArturoFuente....... Plans made.
> thassanice........... Received
> BigDawgFan..........


Also recied from micheal kline

Thanks
Above and beyond as allways guys thanks[/QUOTE]
I'm Michael Kline...sorry i didn't put my CS Handle Mikey202... i'm a bad Gorilla


----------



## hikari

emelbee........0103 8555 7491 5000 9998
Bigd417.........DC 0306 2400 0002 9520 8168
spooble.............0103 8555 7490 4604 3280
replicant_argent.Recived
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........Recived
mike32312......0300 6000 0001 1882 9452
mikey202.....recived
FlyerFanX.......Recived
Ivory Tower.......... 03070020000058116573 (sent 8/31/07)
ArturoFuente....... Plans made.
thassanice........... Received
BigDawgFan..........


----------



## Eternal Rider

I dropped the package in the mail today
DC#03061070000034274214

Enjoy
Harland


----------



## hikari

emelbee........0103 8555 7491 5000 9998
Bigd417.........Recived
spooble.............0103 8555 7490 4604 3280
replicant_argent.Recived
Eternal Rider....03061070000034274214
hikari............
Cigarmark...........Recived
mike32312......0300 6000 0001 1882 9452
mikey202.....recived
FlyerFanX.......Recived
Ivory Tower.......... 03070020000058116573 (sent 8/31/07)
ArturoFuente....... Plans made.
thassanice........... Received
BigDawgFan..........

Also recived Michel Blessings & Chad Clark

thats again....


----------



## emelbee

hikari said:


> Also recived Michel Blessings ...


That would be me. Sorry I didn't include my CS name in the package.


----------



## hikari

emelbee........Recived
Bigd417.........Recived
spooble.............0103 8555 7490 4604 3280
replicant_argent.Recived
Eternal Rider....03061070000034274214
hikari............
Cigarmark...........Recived
mike32312......0300 6000 0001 1882 9452
mikey202.....recived
FlyerFanX.......Recived
Ivory Tower.......... 03070020000058116573 (sent 8/31/07)
ArturoFuente....... Plans made.
thassanice........... Received
BigDawgFan..........

Also recived Michel Blessings & Chad Clark

thats again....


----------



## Ivory Tower

You should've received mine by now:



> Label/Receipt Number: 0307 0020 0000 5811 6573
> Status: Delivered
> 
> Your item was delivered at 4:16 PM on September 1, 2007 in NORTH HOLLYWOOD, CA


----------



## hikari

I will check the Tracking numbers of what i got when i get home ivory


----------



## spooble

I'm Chad. I'm almost positive I signed my username on a note inside. I could be wrong though, I've sent out several packages the last couple weeks.


----------



## hikari

emelbee........Recived
Bigd417.........Recived
spooble.............Recived
replicant_argent.Recived
Eternal Rider....03061070000034274214
Cigarmark...........Recived
mike32312......0300 6000 0001 1882 9452
mikey202.....recived
FlyerFanX.......Recived
Ivory Tower.......... Recived
ArturoFuente....... Plans made.
thassanice........... Received
BigDawgFan..........


----------



## hikari

emelbee........Recived
Bigd417.........Recived
spooble.............Recived
replicant_argent.Recived
Eternal Rider....03061070000034274214
Cigarmark...........Recived
mike32312......Recived
mikey202.....Recived
FlyerFanX.......Recived
Ivory Tower.......... Recived
ArturoFuente....... Plans made.
thassanice........... Received
BigDawgFan..........[/QUOTE]


----------



## hikari

emelbee........Recived
Bigd417.........Recived
spooble.............Recived
replicant_argent.Recived
Eternal Rider....Recived
Cigarmark...........Recived
mike32312......Recived
mikey202.....Recived
FlyerFanX.......Recived
Ivory Tower.......... Recived
ArturoFuente....... Plans made.
thassanice........... Received
BigDawgFan..........[/QUOTE]


----------



## hikari

emelbee........Recived
Bigd417.........Recived
spooble.............Recived
replicant_argent.Recived
Eternal Rider....Recived
Cigarmark...........Recived
mike32312......Recived
mikey202.....Recived
FlyerFanX.......Recived
Ivory Tower.......... Recived
ArturoFuente....... Plans made.
thassanice........... Received
BigDawgFan..........Recived.


----------



## hikari

Thank you everyone for going far and beyond the call.


----------



## hikari

emelbee........Recived
Bigd417.........Recived
spooble.............Recived
replicant_argent.Recived
Eternal Rider....Recived
Cigarmark...........Recived
mike32312......Recived
mikey202.....Recived
FlyerFanX.......Recived
Ivory Tower.......... Recived
ArturoFuente....... Recived
thassanice........... Received
BigDawgFan..........Recived.


----------



## hikari

DONE.


----------

